# Bindings wont stay tight.........



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

There are multiple threads on this...use the search button next time.

End solution, use blue loctite for metal on metal application and allow 12-24 hours before using. Make sure you tighten them down well. This will help assist in minimizing the bindings from getting loose.


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey i was wondering if you guys take your bndings off when waxing bcause it seams like it would defeat the purpose of adding locktight. Also with my burton bindings it said not to add locktight because it would wreck them..not sure why but it does. Might have something to do with the baseplate being plastic..anyone have anything to say on any of these 2 things?


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

UGh, this was also asked and answered like a day or two ago.....sigh.. 

Burton says this because of worries using RED loctite, which is permanent bond and risks issues trying to loosen them so much that you can lose the bond between the insert in the board and the board itself resulting in it spinning in the board. Blue loctite is semi permanent meant for removing. Burton from what someone replied ironically applies loctite on their screws when you order in the bindings. My bindings had it on their screws as well. Use blue loctite and you'll be fine. I have yet to hear anyone ruining their inserts in their board from using blue loctite.


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

Vlaze said:


> UGh, this was also asked and answered like a day or two ago.....sigh..
> 
> Burton says this because of worries using RED loctite, which is permanent bond and risks issues trying to loosen them so much that you can lose the bond between the insert in the board and the board itself resulting in it spinning in the board. Blue loctite is semi permanent meant for removing. Burton from what someone replied ironically applies loctite on their screws when you order in the bindings. My bindings had it on their screws as well. Use blue loctite and you'll be fine. I have yet to hear anyone ruining their inserts in their board from using blue loctite.


my K2 bindings came with blue loctite on them. Maybe just need some more


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Mine did as well, and got loose overtime. People get the idea or rather it's poorly taught that blue loctite will stop any thing from getting loose on the bindings. It only assists with preventing it getting loose, and thus keeps them intact longer than without them, usually a lot longer. Make sure you allow it to bond for 12-24 hours before using and you tighten throughly


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Also make sure you actually tighten them, not just to the point when you feel resistance.


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

sorry for the repeat ? man. But thanks for answering


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

blue loctite

/thread


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

just a quick warning, don't tighten too much or you'll make four little bumps in the bottom of your board


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I don`t have any locktight left on my inserts, but never have a loosening problem. Sounds like you may not be torquing then down tight enoough. You also need to do your tightening in a sequence, going from on to the other and back again . As you tighten one, the other gets loose as you compress everything. Rotate your tightening sequence until all 4 screws are tight enough that it is hard to turn the screw driver with one hand. You should`nt have any more trouble


holy shit i thought we went over this wolfie damn ill do it for you and trust me PUN intended


----------

